# Milan - Fiorentina: 19 febbraio 2017 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (13 Febbraio 2017)

Milan - Fiorentina, posticipo e big match della venticinquesima giornata di Serie A 2016/2017. Si gioca domenica 19 febbraio 2017 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Tra i rossoneri rientreranno Paletta e Kucka. Ancora out Romagnoli. Nella Fiorentina un'assenza importante: Bernardeschi.

Dove vedere Milan - Fiorentina in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium ed in streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

Seguiranno tutte le news ed i commenti.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2017)

empoli-lazio
atalanta contro il crotone e inter contro il bologna.
se non vinciamo è finita.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Mancherà Bernardeschi e rientrano 2-3 elementi per noi. Bisogna vincere, altri risultati non esistono.


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Fiorentina, posticipo e big match della venticinquesima giornata di Serie A 2016/2017. Si gioca domenica 19 febbraio 2017 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Tra i rossoneri rientreranno Paletta e Kucka. Ancora out Romagnoli. Nella Fiorentina un'assenza importante: Bernardeschi.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Febbraio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> empoli-lazio
> atalanta contro il crotone e inter contro il bologna.
> se non vinciamo è finita.




Invece no, noi dobbiamo giocare ancora una partita del ritorno con le ultime 8.
Nelle ultime 8 giornate abbiamo :
Crotone, Empoli, Palermo, Pescara.
Bologna in casa
Derby
Roma in casa
Scontrro diretto con l'Atalanta.

5 partite a San siro e trasferte a Crotone, a Pescara e il probabile spareggio a Bergamo.

Non é finita finché non é finita.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (14 Febbraio 2017)

Indubbiamente vincere sarebbe importantissimo per arrivare in europa league non da sesti.

Tornerei a giocare con una punta vera, fondamentale il rientro di kucka.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Febbraio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Invece no, noi dobbiamo giocare ancora una partita del ritorno con le ultime 8.
> Nelle ultime 8 giornate abbiamo :
> Crotone, Empoli, Palermo, Pescara.
> Bologna in casa
> ...



Abbiamo perso contro Samp e Udinese,
ieri nel finale abbiamo rischiato di vincerla,
ogni partita fa storia a se, non conta la posizione in classifica dell'avversaria,
probabilmente l'unica partita già persa sulla carta è la trasferta di Torino,
come del resto non abbiamo vittorie già acquisite, nemmeno contro il Pescara.


----------



## mistergao (14 Febbraio 2017)

Partita da giocare e vincere con intelligenza. Cuociamoli a fuoco lento: mancherà Bernardeschi e saranno reduci dalla trasferta di Moenchengladbach, per cui prevedo che nel secondo tempo saranno stanchi. La vittoria è obbligatoria, alternative non esistono.


----------



## 666psycho (14 Febbraio 2017)

sarà dura


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2017)

questi li odio più di tutti
non possiamo subire il sorpasso nello scontro diretto


----------



## S T B (14 Febbraio 2017)

da toscano sono circondato da tifosi viola che si credono il real madrid.. questa la voglio vincere anche più che quella con la juve


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2017)

Purtroppo Deulofeu falso nove ha poco senso, specialmente se gioca Suso, entrambi non si muovono senza palla e sono troppo statici. Per cui o gli insegni i movimenti, come fatto da Sarri con Mertens, o è inutile continuare con questo esperimento. In mezzo al campo è un terno al lotto, chi gioca gioca fa danni in un senso o nell'altro. Il migliore tra Sosa e Locatelli secondo me può essere... Bertolacci, che tecnicamente è superiore al secondo e tiene la posizione molto meglio dal primo, ma ha poca personalità e poca fisicità, quindi alla fine penso che ci sorbiremo di nuovo Locatelli.
Dietro spero si riesca a recuperare Antonelli, altrimenti dentro Calabria.

Donnarumma
Abate Paletta Zapata Calabria
Kucka Locatelli Pasalic
Suso Lapadula Deulofeu


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (14 Febbraio 2017)

Dobbiamo vincere


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Febbraio 2017)

Ditemi che rientra Calabria, vi prego.


----------



## de sica (15 Febbraio 2017)

Io proporrei il centrocampo: kucka uallarito bertolacci. Pasalic e Locatelli sono in debito di energie. In avanti spazio ai due spagnoli e lapadula punta. Basta falso nueve e vacca. In difesa paletta deve ritornare al suo posto, e per la fascia sinistra non saprei


----------



## Superpippo80 (15 Febbraio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Invece no, noi dobbiamo giocare ancora una partita del ritorno con le ultime 8.
> Nelle ultime 8 giornate abbiamo :
> Crotone, Empoli, Palermo, Pescara.
> Bologna in casa
> ...



Esatto. Quoto tutto. Per noi il calendario si metterà bene tra qualche giornata, le altre, soprattutto quelli venuti dopo,stanno incontrando adesso tutte le più scarse.


----------



## Symon (15 Febbraio 2017)

Manca Bernardeschi squalificato, fa pari con il nostro Bonaventura...non abbiamo scuse, dobbiamo tirare fuori gli artigli e vincerla, in casa con il sostegno dei tifosi urgono i 3 pts. Kucka Sosa Bertolacci credo sia il centrocampo ideale. Pasalic le ultime uscite non mi e' affatto piaciuto. Dietro rientra paletta con zapata. Davanti riproporrei bacca con ocampos pronto a subentrare dopo...falso nueve qnd c saranno più certezze.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Febbraio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Invece no, noi dobbiamo giocare ancora una partita del ritorno con le ultime 8.
> Nelle ultime 8 giornate abbiamo :
> Crotone, Empoli, Palermo, Pescara.
> Bologna in casa
> ...



Ci giochiamo tutto li ma è importante arrivarci più a ridosso possibile delle prime 4 ... si sa mai che qualcuna rallenta e la spinta del closing sia di buon auspicio.


----------



## Julian (15 Febbraio 2017)

quà o vinci o vinci


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Febbraio 2017)

A San Siro siamo favoriti , i book ci danno intorno al 45% di possibilità di vincere che considerando l'agio credo sia intorno al 40%. Possiamo farcela, serve concentrazione e intensità. A centrocampo probabile non ci sarà partita, loro hanno un palleggio ormai consolidato, però dietro ogni tanto ballano e avanti possiamo controllarli, soprattutto vista la mancanza di Berardeschi.


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2017)

Le probabili formazioni da Sky


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni da Sky


Quindi altra chance a vacca?


----------



## Alfabri (16 Febbraio 2017)

Se mette Lapadula al posto di Bacca è la stessa formazione che schiererei io.


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni da Sky



*
Designato l'arbitro di Milan - Fiorentina: Valeri.*


----------



## kolao95 (16 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Designato l'arbitro di Milan - Fiorentina: Valeri.*



Quello che quest'anno ha espulso Kucka e Niang a Napoli e che l'anno scorso in casa ci annullò due gol regolarissimi e non diede un rigore solare. Apposto..


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Febbraio 2017)

Ho grossi dubbi sui titolari della fiorentina, il turn over di sousa è nevrotico.
Anche per chi gioca al fantacalcio e non sa a che santo votarsi con le sue scelte.
Comunque la fiorentina avrà nelle gambe e nella testa le fatiche delle coppa .


----------



## mandraghe (16 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Quello che quest'anno ha espulso Kucka e Niang a Napoli e che l'anno scorso in casa ci annullò due gol regolarissimi e non diede un rigore solare. Apposto..



E quello che arbitrò già un Fiorentina-Milan, espellendo Ely per due falletti e negandoci pure un rigore....annamo bene!


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2017)

*Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Febbraio 2017)

Ragazzi, quando Valeri fischierá la fine della partita, Galliani sará l'ultima volta che si alzerá dalla sua poltronicina come AD del Milan a San Siro.
Quasi quasi mi scappa una lacrima....


----------



## Sheva my Hero (17 Febbraio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, quando Valeri fischierá la fine della partita, Galliani sará l'ultima volta che si alzerá dalla sua poltronicina come AD del Milan a San Siro.
> Quasi quasi mi scappa una lacrima....



e io quasi quasi andrei a picconarla prima della partita quella poltroncina. maledetto


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Designato l'arbitro di Milan - Fiorentina: Valeri.*



Ancora ce lo mandano e noi zitti


----------



## mandraghe (17 Febbraio 2017)

Ho letto che Valeri ha espulso 9 giocatori del Milan nelle ultime 9 gare in cui ci ha arbitrato....bene!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (17 Febbraio 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ho letto che Valeri ha espulso 9 giocatori del Milan nelle ultime 9 gare in cui ci ha arbitrato....bene!


Assurdo.. qua ci scappano altri 2 rossi e 1 rigore non dato


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*



.


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2017)

*Sky: Montella ha provato, nella giornata di oggi, Bertolacci tra i titolari. L'italiano, dunque, potrebbe giocare al posto di Pasalic.*


----------



## VonVittel (17 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Designato l'arbitro di Milan - Fiorentina: Valeri.*



No, questo maiale no. Quest'anno ci devono massacrare a tutti i costi, non c'è altra spiegazione. Diamo fastidio a qualcuno. E non è possibile che si debba andare avanti così


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*



*A centrocampo potrebbe giocare Bertolacci al posto di Pasalic.*


----------



## de sica (18 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *A centrocampo potrebbe giocare Bertolacci al posto di Pasalic.*



Mi va bene, però bacca ancora titolare è veramente ostracismo nei confronti di Lapa


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *A centrocampo potrebbe giocare Bertolacci al posto di Pasalic.*



Ancora Vangioni? Cioè meglio Poli veramente


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2017)

*Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Fiorentina dopo le ultime news

**MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, G.Gomez, Paletta, Vangioni; Kucka, Sosa, Bertolacci; Suso, Bacca, Deulofeu. All. Montella.*
*
FIORENTINA (3-4-2-1): Tatarusanu; Tomovic, Rodriguez, Astori; Chiesa, Badelj, Vecino, Olivera; Ilicic, Borja Valero; Kalinic. All. Sousa.*


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Febbraio 2017)

A me pare che in conferenza stampa Montella abbia accennato al rientro di Calabria.


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2017)

*I convocati di Montella

PORTIERI: Donnarumma, Plizzari, Storari
DIFENSORI: Abate, Calabria, Gomez, Paletta, Vangioni, Zapata, Zucchetti (54)
CENTROCAMPISTI: Bertolacci, Mati Fernandez, Honda, Kucka, Locatelli, Pasalic, Poli, Sosa
ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Cutrone (63), Deulofeu, Lapadula, Ocampos, Suso.*


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Fiorentina dopo le ultime news
> 
> **MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, G.Gomez, Paletta, Vangioni; Kucka, Sosa, Bertolacci; Suso, Bacca, Deulofeu. All. Montella.*
> *
> FIORENTINA (3-4-2-1): Tatarusanu; Tomovic, Rodriguez, Astori; Chiesa, Badelj, Vecino, Olivera; Ilicic, Borja Valero; Kalinic. All. Sousa.*



*Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Pasalic è passato nuovamente in vantaggio su Bertolacci.*


----------



## SecondoRosso (18 Febbraio 2017)




----------



## 666psycho (18 Febbraio 2017)

inutile dire che bisogna vincere


----------



## kolao95 (18 Febbraio 2017)

SecondoRosso ha scritto:


>



Ahahahaha


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2017)

Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola


----------



## The Ripper (19 Febbraio 2017)

o si vince oo siam fuori dall'europa anche il prossimo anno


----------



## S T B (19 Febbraio 2017)

Manco a dirlo attaccheranno la fascia di Vangioni..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Febbraio 2017)

Partita complicata. Se perdiamo, anche quest'anno siamo fuori da tutto a Marzo...


----------



## martinmilan (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ho paura...questa la vivrò con ansia..
Io voglio vivermi l'EL il prossimo anno.


----------



## SecondoRosso (19 Febbraio 2017)

*Qualcuno viene allo stadio?!?!?!*


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Partita complicata. Se perdiamo, anche quest'anno siamo fuori da tutto a Marzo...



Secondo me quelle davanti a noi hanno un calendario favorevole e anvhe trovarsi staccati di .8-9 punti a 10 giornate dalla fine ci lascia tutte le possibilitá di rientrare.

Bisogna sostenere la squadra fino alla fine.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Febbraio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Secondo me quelle davanti a noi hanno un calendario favorevole e anvhe trovarsi staccati di .8-9 punti a 10 giornate dalla fine ci lascia tutte le possibilitá di rientrare.
> 
> Bisogna sostenere la squadra fino alla fine.



Ovvio, quello sempre 

Pero' 9 punti obiettivamente sarebbero difficili da recuperare, e' necessario che anche la fortuna torni a girare


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola



.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Febbraio 2017)

SecondoRosso ha scritto:


> *Qualcuno viene allo stadio?!?!?!*



Mamma che tristezza di striscione 
spero che mentano spudoratamente...

il mio slogan preferito resta:
Forza vecchio cuore rossonero!!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> A me pare che in conferenza stampa Montella abbia accennato al rientro di Calabria.



Solo in questo caso abbiamo delle possibilità


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Valeri 

Mi sa che la sento alla radio, mi roderò meno il fegato per via di quell'arbitro incapace.


----------



## Pit96 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ormai non possiamo più sbagliare. Dobbiamo restare attaccati al treno Europa. Sarà difficile ma bisogna vincere


----------



## Carlo.A (19 Febbraio 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ormai non possiamo più sbagliare. Dobbiamo restare attaccati al treno Europa. Sarà difficile ma bisogna vincere



Anche perché Atalanta e Lazio viaggiano.

Stasera dobbiamo vincere !!!
Anche perché Reggio e Gobbi a Torino son campi dove si esce senza troppe fortune storicamente.

Un tris Viola, Chievo, Genoa è necessario.
Ma non mi prolungo troppo. 
Perché questo Milan è imprevedibile.


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2017)

*Ufficiali
**
Milan: Donnarumma; Abate, Gomez, Paletta, Vangioni; Kucka, Sosa, Pasalic; Suso, Bacca, Deulofeu.

**Fiorentina: Tatarusanu, Rodriguez, Salcedo, Astori, Vecino, Cristoforo, Sanchez, Borja Valero, Chiesa, Ilicic, Kalinic.*


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ma metti Lapadula porca miseria.

(adesso mi aspetto tripletta di Bacca  )


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Febbraio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma metti Lapadula porca miseria.
> 
> (adesso mi aspetto tripletta di Bacca  )



Ormai l'hai scritto, non accadrà.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> *[FONT=&]*
> Milan: Donnarumma; Abate, Gomez, Paletta, Vangioni; Kucka, Sosa, Pasalic; Suso, Bacca, Deulofeu.
> 
> *[/FONT][FONT=&]*Fiorentina: Tatarusanu, Rodriguez, Salcedo, Astori, Vecino, Cristoforo, Sanchez, Borja Valero, Chiesa, Ilicic, Kalinic.*[/FONT]



Sì, senza il portajella.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ilicic diventa Kakà sempre contro di noi... 
Speriamo bene..


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Fester è passato dritto


----------



## Willy Wonka (19 Febbraio 2017)

forza ragazzi


----------



## folletto (19 Febbraio 2017)

Bonaventura out, Sosa titolare.....la vedo scura. Speriamo bene, Forza Milan e Forza Closing


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ecco Maiorino


----------



## Julian (19 Febbraio 2017)

Montella ha detto che non è decisiva..... si non è decisiva è di più


----------



## kolao95 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> *[FONT=&]*
> Milan: Donnarumma; Abate, Gomez, Paletta, Vangioni; Kucka, Sosa, Pasalic; Suso, Bacca, Deulofeu.
> 
> *[/FONT][FONT=&]*Fiorentina: Tatarusanu, Rodriguez, Salcedo, Astori, Vecino, Cristoforo, Sanchez, Borja Valero, Chiesa, Ilicic, Kalinic.*[/FONT]



Forza ragazzi!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pit96 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ci siamo. 
Forza Milan!!!!!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Febbraio 2017)

Forza ragazzi!!!!


----------



## 666psycho (19 Febbraio 2017)




----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Avanti!!!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Forza ragazzi!!!


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2017)

Cristoforo Colombo


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2017)

Oh mamma, c'è sto cesso di Ilicic che contro di noi si trasforma in Pelè


----------



## __king george__ (19 Febbraio 2017)

ma perchè galliani ride?maledetto...non ci vuol dare soddisfazioni..


----------



## 666psycho (19 Febbraio 2017)

vangioni molto male per adesso


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Mamma che passaggio di vangioni...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Voleva fare gol come fece Beckham vs Genoa, piede un pelino diverso...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Voleva fare gol come fece Beckham vs Genoa, piede un pelino diverso...


L'ho pensato anche io !


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Febbraio 2017)

Vangioni Show


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Febbraio 2017)

Chiesa era da giallo su Vangioni, braccio alto.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Mamma che lancio abate...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Abate........


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

che palla di sosa!! 
Abate non può sempre crossare a testa bassa dai...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Sosa illumina, Abate spegne la luce....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Che giocatore Borja Valero!


----------



## Pit96 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Abate potrebbe guardare qualche volta in area pra di crossare...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Febbraio 2017)

c'é Ilicic incollato fisso su Sosa, vediamo quanto regge.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Troppo prevedibili.. 
"Palla a Suso e preghiamo".. sempre così


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Pasalic e Kucka si svegliassero


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Kuckaaaaa


----------



## 666psycho (19 Febbraio 2017)

gooooool!!!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Febbraio 2017)

Goooooooool Kuco!!!!


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2017)

Kucka!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Pasalic e Kucka si svegliassero



Gooooooooooooooooooool eccolo l'ho chiamato


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Febbraio 2017)

Grande Kuko


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Un gol trovato che vale oro.

Ci serviva tantissimo.


----------



## Pit96 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Kucka!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Si ma era fallo su bacca..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Febbraio 2017)

Gomez sbaglia tutti i rinvii per dio


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

1-1...


----------



## 666psycho (19 Febbraio 2017)

te pareva..


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2017)

Buonanotte.

Ti pareva che non beccavamo un gol...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Fuorigioco cani cani caniiii


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Chi é che diceva che Kalinic e Bacca sono dello stesso livello?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Febbraio 2017)

Cross prevedibilissimo per l'unico in mezzo, Gomez veramente inadeguato


----------



## Kaw (19 Febbraio 2017)

Durato poco...


----------



## 666psycho (19 Febbraio 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Fuorigioco cani cani caniiii



assolutamente no...


----------



## Pit96 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ecco... tra l'altro in fuorigioco


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Era fuorigioco si.. però sta palla non deve mai passare.. 
a me paletta sembra moscio.. non gioca più come ad inizio stagione..


----------



## folletto (19 Febbraio 2017)

Che polli, ma come si fa?!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> assolutamente no...



Come no? Chiesa in partenza lo era a due passi dal guardialinee poi...


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Febbraio 2017)

Chiesa era in fuorigioco, ma se l'arbitro non fischia, Vangioni non può saltare a ogni finta. Ora è chiaro perchè Montella non lo ha mai messo dentro.


----------



## kolao95 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Che cesso 'sto Gomez, un pericolo pubblico


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Febbraio 2017)

Su Gomez, poi, meglio non dire niente!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Febbraio 2017)

Mi sale il vomito ogni volta che Bacca tocca palla


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2017)

Che roba...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Si fa saltare come una polpetta vangioni..


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Decisamente meglio Zapata


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Gesù però che piedi sto abate


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Abate quando la deve dare dietro la da avanti e viceversa, proprio ritardato


----------



## kolao95 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Vangioni e Gomez una calamità naturale


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca sta sbagliando ogni movimento


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Deuuuu


----------



## 666psycho (19 Febbraio 2017)

goooool!!


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2017)

Gran gol Deulofeu!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ma che gol è?????


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Delo <3


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Mezzo gol é di Sosa. Ottima partita di ullarito finora.


----------



## Kaw (19 Febbraio 2017)

Sosa il migliore...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Non gli regaliamo un altro goal mi raccomando!!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Febbraio 2017)

Questo è forte forte


----------



## VipMik (19 Febbraio 2017)

Meritatissimo; grande Deu!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Sosa il migliore...


Verissimo. 
Sta recuperando di tutto. 
Fin ora mostruoso.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca ha fatto la miglior cosa della partita, si é levato dai co...ni e ha fatto fare a Deulofeu.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Febbraio 2017)

Bellissimo gol, grande Deulofeu


----------



## kolao95 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Deuloooooooooo
Ancora decisivo Sosa Josè


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Febbraio 2017)

Bravo Deulocoso! Sono d'accordo con voi: bene anche Sosa.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Febbraio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Bacca ha fatto la miglior cosa della partita, si é levato dai co...ni e ha fatto fare a Deulofeu.



Strano, di solito si mette davanti al ca**o e invece di liberarti ti porta più gente addosso


----------



## Pit96 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Grande Deulofeu!!! Ora non prendiamo gol per favore...


----------



## __king george__ (19 Febbraio 2017)

lasciatemi dire che Sosa ha piu tecnica di Pasalic Locatelli Poli Montolivo e Bertolacci messi insieme...


----------



## 666psycho (19 Febbraio 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Come no? Chiesa in partenza lo era a due passi dal guardialinee poi...



a me non sembra, è il linea, anzi direi anche un passo in piu in dietro di Paletta che era l'ultimo uomo.. mi sembra...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Che cross fantastico ..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> a me non sembra, è il linea, anzi direi anche un passo in piu in dietro di Paletta che era l'ultimo uomo.. mi sembra...


Nono è fuorigioco... però vabbè ci sta l'errore.. era di poco avanti.. 
l'errore è che quella palla non deve mai passare..


----------



## 666psycho (19 Febbraio 2017)

manteniamo il vantaggio per favore..


----------



## folletto (19 Febbraio 2017)

Bravo sto ragazzo, cerchiamo di prenderlo a titolo definitivo. Anche in una squadra top sarebbe un'ottima riserva.
Comunque due squadre che meritano il posto in classifica attuale


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ilicic disastroso, quanto godo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Sosa mostruoso.. irriconoscibile


----------



## 666psycho (19 Febbraio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Nono è fuorigioco... però vabbè ci sta l'errore.. era di poco avanti..
> l'errore è che quella palla non deve mai passare..




effettivamente è difficile de capire...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Febbraio 2017)

Sto lercio di Kalinic sempre con i gomiti all'aria


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Febbraio 2017)

O, Galliani c'é, si é solo imboscato


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Su chiamata ahahahahah ridicolo dai...


----------



## ignaxio (19 Febbraio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ho rivisto l'azione piu volte, per me era in gioco..



sky ha fatto vedere il fermo immagine


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Su chiamata ahahahahah ridicolo dai...


.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ma tiraaa


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Febbraio 2017)

Perche non ha tirato li Gerard?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Nooooooooo


----------



## 666psycho (19 Febbraio 2017)

mamma mia


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Palo...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Febbraio 2017)

Palo di Pasalic


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Fantastico suso!!!


----------



## 666psycho (19 Febbraio 2017)

cmq bel tiro di pasalic... non era facile da come era posizionato..


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Febbraio 2017)

PaloSic


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Però fortuna 0... il goal in fuorigioco ed il palo ed ora bacca era regolare..
Così però diventa esagerato eh..


----------



## 666psycho (19 Febbraio 2017)

non era fuorigioco..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Febbraio 2017)

Non era fuorigioco


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Daiii ma come si fa dai ma dai ci stanno palesemente danneggiando quest'anno


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ma come fa a fischiare fuorigioco? AHAHAHAHAHAAHAAAH


----------



## Sheva my Hero (19 Febbraio 2017)

BASTA BASTA BASTA arbitri stramaledetti


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Febbraio 2017)

Non c'era il fuorigioco di Bacca.


----------



## kolao95 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Terna da galera


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca aveva fatto una buona giocata, vanificata dal guardialinee.

Oggo non gortunati con i fuorigioco.

Potevamo essere 3-0


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Calabria c'è in panchina? Non finiamo manco questa in 11...


----------



## 666psycho (19 Febbraio 2017)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> sky ha fatto vedere il fermo immagine



ok allora ho visto male.


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Guardalinee impresentabili.


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> PaloSic


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Febbraio 2017)

Fine primo tempo. Buona gara dei ragazzi per il momento


----------



## Kaw (19 Febbraio 2017)

Troppi errori però contro di noi...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ragazzi però così diventa esagerato.. 
senza il loro goal e il nostro (questo era goal..) eravamo 3-0..


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Febbraio 2017)

Vantaggio che ci va quasi stretto


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vantaggio che ci va quasi stretto



Senza quasi


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Febbraio 2017)

Tolti i primi 15' stasera mi sono anche divertito. 
Molte belle uscite dall'area con combinazioni e velocità. 
Bene Sosa, ma lo lasciano sempre solo.
E bene anche Gerardo.
Fortunata la Violacea sulla parata di Tatarusanu sul tiro di Pasalic.
Avanti così nel secondo tempo.


----------



## siioca (19 Febbraio 2017)

Peccato per il palo di Pasalic e il fuorigioco inesistente di Bacca nel finale.


----------



## 666psycho (19 Febbraio 2017)

buon primo tempo, une delle poche volte dove facciamo bene i primi 45 minuti. Bene Sosa, Deleufeu


----------



## __king george__ (19 Febbraio 2017)

stasera bel milan davvero in certi momenti


----------



## Sheva my Hero (19 Febbraio 2017)

ma vi sembra possibile che questi stramaledetti arbitri ci diano contro ogni singola decisione? è una vergogna


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

siioca ha scritto:


> Peccato per il palo di Pasalic e il fuorigioco inesistente di Bacca nel finale.


Ed il loro goal in fuorigioco..


----------



## koti (19 Febbraio 2017)

Con un arbitro/guardelinee decenti sarebbe stato 3 a 0. Vediamo se riescono a farcela pareggiare o addirittura perdere.


----------



## Doctore (19 Febbraio 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Troppi errori però contro di noi...



ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## cremone (19 Febbraio 2017)

Peccato solo per la difesa un pò ballerina....


----------



## Doctore (19 Febbraio 2017)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> ma vi sembra possibile che questi stramaledetti arbitri ci diano contro ogni singola decisione? è una vergogna



non ci lamentiamo abbastanza


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> ma vi sembra possibile che questi stramaledetti arbitri ci diano contro ogni singola decisione? è una vergogna


Infatti va bene sbagliare.. ci sta.. ma così diventa esagerato.. o finiamo le partite in 5 o ci tolgono goal o danno goal agli avversari irregolari..


----------



## folletto (19 Febbraio 2017)

E' innegabile che ci manca un pò di sorte ultimamente con i pali e soprattutto con gli arbitraggi


----------



## Igniorante (19 Febbraio 2017)

Arbitraggio scandaloso, se all'arbitro capita anche solo la metà di quello che ho detto, non passa la nottata


----------



## ignaxio (19 Febbraio 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> non ci lamentiamo abbastanza



Non abbiamo una dirigenza e non abbiamo un capitano in campo.. purtroppo è questo il motivo


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Febbraio 2017)

GRAZIE VALERI! Dovevamo stare 3 a 0, ma stiamo giocando Milan - Valeri e non Milan - Fiorentina.

Avanti cosi! 

Ah si: Sosa 100 spanne sopra Locatelli.


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Febbraio 2017)

Discreto primo tempo e grandissimo gol di Deulofeu.
Tra la loro e la nostra difesa oggi è una bello lotta su quale sia la peggiore. Per ora vincono loro ai punti.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Febbraio 2017)

ma che bel primo tempo ragà! che bel primo tempo!!!
ottimo Sosa, e mi sta piacendo pure Bacca nei movimenti. Bene anche Pasalic e perfetto Kucka. Ok Deulofeu e gran gol...Suso come al solito luci ed ombre. 
Vangioni non sa difendere... non è da calcio Europeo... al limite per campionatini tipo Olanda o squadrette da Ligue 1. 
Chiesa ha un dribbling incredibile...


----------



## Schism75 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Siamo una squadra che oggi può vincere 5-1 o perdere 3-2


----------



## siioca (19 Febbraio 2017)

Poi Valeri è una garanzia di errori contro di noi


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Febbraio 2017)

A parte qualche errore versmente banale abbiamo fatto un buon primo tempo. Peccato per il palo e per il fuorigioco che non c'era.. 
Sosa sta giocando molto bene.. soprattutto per la voglia!


----------



## The Ripper (19 Febbraio 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> non ci lamentiamo abbastanza



non abbiamo una società. E' ovvio che ci siano errori.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2017)

A premium hanno il coraggio di mostrare il fallo da cui è partito il nostro gol ignorando l'azione di Bacca, "protestano sia fiorentina che milan"... Serve davvero tanto coraggio...


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2017)

Siamo venuti fuori bene dopo il 2-1, peccato per il palo e soprattutto per quel contropiede fermato per fuorigioco inesistente, argh


----------



## folletto (19 Febbraio 2017)

siioca ha scritto:


> Poi Valeri è una garanzia di errori contro di noi



Vero, speriamo di sfatare


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Febbraio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma che bel primo tempo ragà! che bel primo tempo!!!
> ottimo Sosa, e mi sta piacendo pure Bacca nei movimenti. Bene anche Pasalic e perfetto Kucka. Ok Deulofeu e gran gol...Suso come al solito luci ed ombre.
> Vangioni non sa difendere... non è da calcio Europeo... al limite per campionatini tipo Olanda o squadrette da Ligue 1.
> Chiesa ha un dribbling incredibile...



Tutto perfetto! Ti sei dimenticato però di dire che il miglior Dribbling per la viola lo ha Valeri.


----------



## koti (19 Febbraio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma che bel primo tempo ragà! che bel primo tempo!!!
> ottimo Sosa, e mi sta piacendo pure Bacca nei movimenti. Bene anche Pasalic e perfetto Kucka. Ok Deulofeu e gran gol...Suso come al solito luci ed ombre.
> Vangioni non sa difendere... non è da calcio Europeo... al limite per campionatini tipo Olanda o squadrette da Ligue 1.
> Chiesa ha un dribbling incredibile...


Quoto davvero forte 'sto Chiesa


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2017)

Tra l'altro gran partita di sosa, è molto importante visto il calo di Locatelli


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Cerchiamo di chiuderla subito


----------



## Carlo.A (19 Febbraio 2017)

Borjo Valeri


----------



## Pit96 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Vangioni è proprio scarso.... io lo toglierei.
Bisogna chiuderla al più presto


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Iniziato il secondo tempo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ma bacca che fa.....


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Mamma mia Bacca


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Febbraio 2017)

Lol Bacca


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Stiamo dormendo?


----------



## 666psycho (19 Febbraio 2017)

qui si finisce in 10


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Aiuto Gomez


----------



## Konrad (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ma porcaccia la miseria Gomez....


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ma perchè gomez fa ste cose ? Deve rovinare la partita ?


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Febbraio 2017)

una sciagura sto Gomez


----------



## 666psycho (19 Febbraio 2017)

mi piace molto chiesa


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Sosa ripartito malissimo


----------



## Konrad (19 Febbraio 2017)

Bisogna svegliarsi comunque


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Dobbiamo alzare il ritmo, se pensimao di addormentare adesso la partita sbagliamo di grosso


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

E niente.. gliela vogliamo fare pareggiare..


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Febbraio 2017)

insomma il solito Valeri... che danno ragazzi


----------



## cremone (19 Febbraio 2017)

La squadra è calata


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Metti dentro Zapata per piacere che sto qua non ci sta capendo più niente


----------



## Konrad (19 Febbraio 2017)

Quanto mi piacerebbe fare cambio Kalinic-Bacca...mamma mia Sanchez ci ha graziati...

SVEGLIAAAAAA


----------



## 666psycho (19 Febbraio 2017)

stiamo rischiando troppo..gomez da brividi


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Svegliateviiiiii


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Febbraio 2017)

Mentalmente siamo rimasti negli spogliatoi, bisogna svegliarsi


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Febbraio 2017)

Vangioni e Gomez, chiedete a Ruiu chi ce li ha portati.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Sul 2 a 2 forse ricominceremo a giocare


----------



## 666psycho (19 Febbraio 2017)

due tempi giocando bene si può fare o no??


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Vangioni fantastico eh...


----------



## 666psycho (19 Febbraio 2017)

vangioni va a spasso..


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Vangioni alla riscossa


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Setve la punta che aiuti a far salire la,squadra.

Io proverei Lapadula.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Febbraio 2017)

Le praterie sulla fascia di Vangioni


----------



## Pit96 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Vangioni non si può vedere


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Setve la punta che aiuti a far salire la,squadra.
> 
> Io proverei Lapadula.


Serve un terzino sinistro..ne abbiamo uno in campo che non giocherebbe neanche in eccellenza


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca invece di pressare passeggia mah.. come se si fosse stancato tantissimo poi ..


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Vangioni e Gomez, chiedete a Ruiu chi ce li ha portati.


E Kucka e Deulofeu?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2017)

I cambi dopo il gol ovviamente...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Si ma non si può giocare così..


----------



## cremone (19 Febbraio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Serve un terzino sinistro..ne abbiamo uno in campo che non giocherebbe neanche in eccellenza



Antonelli e Calabria hanno recuperato?? Perchè altrimenti non c'è nessun terzino in panchina


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Sosa é stanco.

Io metterei lapdula e Locatelli per Bacca e Sosa.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Sosa sembra il sosia scarso di quello che giocava nel primo tempo..


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ma che fa Bacca?

Ch'asino.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca ha problemi di ritardo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ma tira via sto cesso per piacere dai


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Mamma mia Gesù mio vangioni...


----------



## Konrad (19 Febbraio 2017)

vANGIONI!!!!!


----------



## cremone (19 Febbraio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sosa é stanco.
> 
> Io metterei lapdula e Locatelli per Bacca e Sosa.



Io invece proverei Locatelli mezzala al posto di Pasalic


----------



## Pit96 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Tiralo fuori Vangioni


----------



## Schism75 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Vangioni é molto scarso, ma soprattutto molto lento. Sosa è scoppiato dopo 50 minuti.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ma bacca che fa ??? Ma dai..


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2017)

Sto Chiesa è da acquistare domani.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ma oltre 20 minuti di nulla non bastano per cambiare?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Febbraio 2017)

cremone ha scritto:


> Io invece proverei Locatelli mezzala al posto di Pasalic



Kucka zoppica, sosa é morto.

Pasalic é l'unico che ha un pó di gamba ancora li in mezzo.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Si ma cambialo sto vangioniiiiii


----------



## Aron (19 Febbraio 2017)

Di questo passo finiamo in dieci anche questa.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ma da dove arriva ? Ride pure lui per quanto è osceno


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ma che cambi sono??? Non ci credo dai


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Attenzione a tello..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Vincé.. é ora di cambiare qualcosa dai.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Febbraio 2017)

Stanno per entrare Zapata e Bertolacci


----------



## Schism75 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Evvai difendiamoci. Mah.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ma perché non toglie vangioni? Mah


----------



## Pit96 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ma che cavolo di cambi sono????


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Proviamo a tirare su il bunker.


----------



## ignaxio (19 Febbraio 2017)

Vangioni ala?


----------



## folletto (19 Febbraio 2017)

Mah......


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Febbraio 2017)

Giochiamo con il 532 a quanto pare


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Due erano da levare e li ha tenuti tutti e due in campo..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2017)

cambi a dir poco assurdi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ma non è rigore? oddio


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Incomprensibile il cambio Deulofeu-Zapata.

Difesa a 3 (o 5)? mah


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ma bacca che ha fatto? Perché si è girato in quel modo? Ma quanto è goffo?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2017)

A sto giro ha ragione si è buttato...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma non è rigore? oddio


Nono .. si è buttato..


----------



## Konrad (19 Febbraio 2017)

Nel dubbio a Valeri non sembra vero di poter ammonire per simulazione uno dei nostri...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Febbraio 2017)

Sara' ma questo cambio cosi difensivo quando mancano ancora 15 minuti lo trovo esagerato


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Kucka zoppicava tantissimo, non ce la faceva a correre cambio obbligato.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ma a che serve Bacca


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Se non saliamo non vinciamo sicuro come la morte, manca una vita...


----------



## Schism75 (19 Febbraio 2017)

45 minuti nella nostra metà campo. Complimenti


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Kucka zoppicava tantissimo, non ce la faceva a correre cambio obbligato.


Il problema è l'altro cambio.


----------



## Konrad (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ma resta in panchina a vita Bertolacci


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Che fa bertolacci?...


----------



## Pit96 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Bertolacci è appena entrata e fa queste cose...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Febbraio 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Se non saliamo non vinciamo sicuro come la morte, manca una vita...



Esatto... Poi Bacca la davanti non serve a nulla


----------



## Konrad (19 Febbraio 2017)

Il problema non sono i 150 milioni di budget...ma spenderne 20 per questi mezzi figuri


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Febbraio 2017)

Li sto odiando tutti


----------



## diavolo (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ma che bidone è Bertolacci


----------



## Aron (19 Febbraio 2017)

Bertolacci pessimo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Febbraio 2017)

Che noia..........


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ora entra saponara... a posto..


----------



## 666psycho (19 Febbraio 2017)

qua si mette male... il gol di saponara non è neanche quotato


----------



## ignaxio (19 Febbraio 2017)

eccolo saponara


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Il problema è l'altro cambio.



É chiaro. Prova a poetarla a casa intasando il centro.

Se la,portiamo a casa bravo, se ci segnano sará massacrato di critiche.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Nel secondo tempo neanche siamo rientrati in campo..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Madonna sto vacca.....


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca l'inutile.


----------



## 666psycho (19 Febbraio 2017)

ma quanto è scarso sto bacca??


----------



## folletto (19 Febbraio 2017)

Che capra


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Che scarso Bacca, anche Maccarone sarebbe un upgrade


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2017)

Basta con sto cesso di Bacca!

E' piantato per terra


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Febbraio 2017)

Mammamia Bacca ma che roba immonda è????


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Febbraio 2017)

Abate avrà sbagliato minimo 4-5 palloni nel secondo tempo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca osceno.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca minfa quasi pena, sembra non sappia proprio vosa fare in ogni singola azione.


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2017)

"L'uomo delle finali".

LOL


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Febbraio 2017)

Sta per entrare Poli


----------



## 666psycho (19 Febbraio 2017)

entra poli


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Perché poli al posto di sosa e non loca? Chi gioca avanti la difesa ?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Abate avrà sbagliato minimo 4-5 palloni nel secondo tempo



Abate vinsta tenendo in piedi nel secondo, con il piú pericoloso della fiorentina dalle sue parti.


----------



## prebozzio (19 Febbraio 2017)

"Bacca è un attaccante da servire in profondità". Eh sì


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Febbraio 2017)

Bravo Gigio


----------



## Konrad (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ma no Abateeeeeeee


----------



## koti (19 Febbraio 2017)

Gomez cristooo


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca ahahahahahha

Ma pure quella capra di Abate...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ma dico io perché non tenerla rasoterra ? Che goal che si è mangiato..
Grande gigio!!


----------



## folletto (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ma non è possibile


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Che cesso credo che abbiamo i peggiori terzini di tutte le galassie


----------



## 666psycho (19 Febbraio 2017)

abate una sciagura.. gliela tira in bocca


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Febbraio 2017)

Sisi certo, Abate non sa far altro che tirare/crossare sugli altri, che roba


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Doveva chiuderla... sto abate ha dei piedi quadrati


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É chiaro. Prova a poetarla a casa intasando il centro.
> 
> Se la,portiamo a casa bravo, se ci segnano sará massacrato di critiche.



Per me è un cambio sbagliato a prescindere.
Avrei tolto Bacca, e lasciato Deulofeu per provare a ripartire in velocità ogni tanto. Oppure avrei inserito Lapadula, che pressa i difensori e centrocampisti avversari che fanno riparire l'azione e che è più bravo nel mantenere palla e far salire la squadra.


----------



## koti (19 Febbraio 2017)

Gomez da 3


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Pure gomez..


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Febbraio 2017)

Sembra una partita dilettantistica, mamma mia che pochezza in campo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sembra una partita dilettantistica, mamma mia che pochezza in campo


Loro secondo me sono stanchi dalla trasferta di giovedì... ma noi...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Per me è un cambio sbagliato a prescindere.
> Avrei tolto Bacca, e lasciato Deulofeu per provare a ripartire in velocità ogni tanto. Oppure avrei inserito Lapadula, che pressa i difensori e centrocampisti avversari che fanno riparire l'azione e che è più bravo nel mantenere palla e far salire la squadra.



Anvhe io avrei messo Lapadula. Ma sono scelte vomunque opinabili. Se la,porta a casa ha ragione vIncenzo.


----------



## Schism75 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Come si fa a battere questi angoli. Come? Come?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Febbraio 2017)

5'....


----------



## Konrad (19 Febbraio 2017)

5 di recupero...dai portiamocela a casa!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Tutto un tempo a buttare la palla avanti a caso..


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Forza Milan


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ma Vangioni le prende tutte con le braccia?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Febbraio 2017)

Punizione su richiesta, madò


----------



## Konrad (19 Febbraio 2017)

A chi incensa il lavoro del Condor...vorrei far notare che la mediana Poli-Bertolacci-Pasalic è una delle più scarse dell'intera seria A


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ma Vangioni le prende tutte con le braccia?


O in quel modo o non la prende proprio..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Febbraio 2017)

Quando finisce sta tortura


----------



## 666psycho (19 Febbraio 2017)

5 min di recupero per cosa??


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Febbraio 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> A chi incensa il lavoro del Condor...vorrei far notare che la mediana Poli-Bertolacci-Pasalic è una delle più scarse dell'intera seria A



Concordo, fa letteralmente schifo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

Abbiamo vinto una partita giocando solo un tempo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Febbraio 2017)

Finita!!


----------



## Konrad (19 Febbraio 2017)

l'abbiamo portata a casa dai...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Solo i tre punti da salvare, secondo tempo di una vergogna ladra, non meritavamo nulla... Montella sempre difeso ma oggi secondo me nel secondo tempo malissimo al pari dei ragazzi.


----------



## 666psycho (19 Febbraio 2017)

si!!! GODO! viola suca


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Febbraio 2017)

Che partita triste


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Febbraio 2017)

Secondo tempo ridicolo.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> A chi incensa il lavoro del Condor...vorrei far notare che la mediana Poli-Bertolacci-Pasalic è una delle più scarse dell'intera seria A



Sono 3 riserve se non riserve delle riserve


----------



## ignaxio (19 Febbraio 2017)

Vabbè dai.. critichiamo Montella.. ma dopo i cambi non abbiamo preso un tiro


----------



## Willy Wonka (19 Febbraio 2017)

evvaiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## folletto (19 Febbraio 2017)

Secondo tempo allucinante a dir poco


----------



## Doctore (19 Febbraio 2017)

ma ambrosini che problemi ha col milan?ma sopratutto se ha problemi col milan se deve legnare qualcuno abbia almeno le palle di prendersela con galliani.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Vittoria pesante e fondamentale. Ora però diamo un pò di continuità e vinciamo pure le prossime.


----------



## Kaw (19 Febbraio 2017)

Secondo tempo davvero scarso, e di solito noi andiamo meglio nelle ripresa, e la Fiorentina aveva pure giocato giovedì.

prendiamoci i 3 punti e poco altro.


----------



## 666psycho (19 Febbraio 2017)

cmq incerdibile, NON riusciamo a giocare bene per DUE tempi... o l'uno o l'altro..


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Goduria perché li odio e perché abbiamo vinto contro Valeri. Anche se la Florentia Viola è robetta


----------



## sballotello (19 Febbraio 2017)

Viola sucate


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2017)

Troppo passivi, dovevamo provare a chiuderla, ma va bene, vittoria fondamentale


----------



## Alex (19 Febbraio 2017)

secondo tempo abbastanza scandaloso ma 3 punti importanti


----------



## 666psycho (19 Febbraio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sono 3 riserve se non riserve delle riserve



ma veramente, riesci ancora a difendere Galliani?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Vittoria assolutamente fondamentale.

Giochiamo ormai con giocatori o cotti o impresentabili o con grossi limiti, ma con la grinta, la voglia, l'unitá di squadra in qualche modo la,portiamo a casa.

Tra Bologna in 9, Lazio e Fiorentina 7 punti con le riserve delle riserve sono oro che cola.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Febbraio 2017)

Questa rosa ha dei limiti allucinanti, allucinanti. Ora più di prima sono convinto che 150 milioni se vogliamo almeno competere con Roma e Napoli, non bastano, specie con i prezzi che ti sparano oggi per il primo pincopallino.


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Anvhe io avrei messo Lapadula. Ma sono scelte vomunque opinabili. Se la,porta a casa ha ragione vIncenzo.



Per me ha sbagliato anche se abbiamo vinto


----------



## Pit96 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Secondo tempo osceno... ma prendiamoci questi 3 punti.


----------



## Aron (19 Febbraio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> cmq incerdibile, NON riusciamo a giocare bene per DUE tempi... o l'uno o l'altro..



Coi giocatori che abbiamo è già tanto giocarne uno decente.


----------



## Konrad (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ormai è chiaro che la "magia" del girone d'andata si è esaurita...
Le rape hanno finito il sangue...
Montella, che come ogni allenatore non è perfetto, di tanto in tanto ci mette del suo ma il materiale umano è da inizio anno che sappiamo com'è...
Fortunatamente ci salvano alcuni colpi di genio di Deu o Suso e un brandello di carattere che questa stagione almeno riusciamo a gettare sul terreno di gioco (pur con tutte le pause del caso).

Questi siamo...il massimo a cui ambire è il sesto posto...solo se crollano una tra Lazio e Atalanta


----------



## Schism75 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Abbiamo vinto, certo conta quello alla fine. Ma rinunciare a giocare per 45 minuti come abbiamo fatto nel secondo tempo, per di più contro una squadra che ha giocato una partita faticosissima solo 3 giorni fa, è inaccettabile per me. I cambi come al solito in ritardo e inquietanti per la loro inutilità. Si perché non abbiamo nemmeno giocato a 3 dietro, ma continuato a 4, con Vangioni sempre lì inutilmente a soffrire da ammonito e Abate avanzato. Alcuni giocatori sicuramente non possono giocare in Serie A a livello fisico o tecnico. Però a tutto c'è un limite.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Febbraio 2017)

Secondo tempo ignobile ma contava vincere stasera e lo abbiamo fatto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca è orrendo, non capirò mai perché non giochi lapadula

Male anche Gomez, tantissime leggerezze che potevano costare caro


----------



## MissRossonera (19 Febbraio 2017)

Uno dei più brutti secondi tempi della stagione,ma è andata e questo per oggi è l'importante. Il fatto di essere spompati molto più di loro che avevano giocato giovedì non è affatto positivo, però.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> A chi incensa il lavoro del Condor...vorrei far notare che la mediana Poli-Bertolacci-Pasalic è una delle più scarse dell'intera seria A



A vhi incensa il Condor..... guarda che il figlio di Galliani mica é qui nel forum....


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Febbraio 2017)

Secondo tempo osceno, ma va detto che se non fosse stato per l'arbitraggio avremmo finito il primo tempo 3 a 0 e avremmo visto sicuramente un secondo tempo migliore. 

3 punti presti contro un ottima Fiorentina. Bene cosi!


----------



## __king george__ (19 Febbraio 2017)

nelle ultime 3 partite 7 punti su 9...e abbiamo trovato lazio e fiorentina....se non facciamo i soliti kamikaze con le piccole il futuro non è cosi nero.....


----------



## danjr (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ringraziamo anche il genio sousa per aver messo quella chiavica di tello al posto di uno straripante Chiesa...


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Febbraio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma veramente, riesci ancora a difendere Galliani?



Basterebbe dire le cose come stanno


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Ormai è chiaro che la "magia" del girone d'andata si è esaurita...
> Le rape hanno finito il sangue...
> Montella, che come ogni allenatore non è perfetto, di tanto in tanto ci mette del suo ma il materiale umano è da inizio anno che sappiamo com'è...
> Fortunatamente ci salvano alcuni colpi di genio di Deu o Suso e un brandello di carattere che questa stagione almeno riusciamo a gettare sul terreno di gioco (pur con tutte le pause del caso).
> ...



Il massimo..... ma sarebbe un'impresa clamorosa.

Anvora qui a parlare come obbiettivo di ripiego il sesto posto?


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Mon Dieu. Che spettacolo penoso.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Febbraio 2017)

La Fiorentina a pecorina 

Il Milan a 3 dietro nell'ultima a San Siro dell'era Berlusconi


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Febbraio 2017)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ringraziamo anche il genio sousa per aver messo quella chiavica di tello al posto di uno straripante Chiesa...



Sì altro allenatore sopravvalutato


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Febbraio 2017)

Secondo tempo orrorifico. Neanche una piccola al Conad Stadium si chiude così. D'accordo che per vendere Bacca a una cifra decente bisogna che giochi, ma così è un danno, siamo sempre in 10. Nonostante tutto, il punteggio poteva essere più largo nel primo tempo.
Come sempre, c'è da dire che i giocatori sono talmente scarsi che più di tanto non è lecito pretendere.
Per le prossime, se riusciamo a fare 6 punti con Sassuolo (difficile) e Chievo forse possiamo ancora crederci, l'Atalanta ne ha tre complicate. D'altro canto, ha senso bruciarsi la preparazione per i preliminari di Europa League? Ho dei dubbi. Al Sassuolo non è convenuto.


----------



## Superpippo80 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ma qualcuno ha capito perchè Zapata è entrato per Deulofeu e non per un increscioso Bacca?


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Febbraio 2017)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ringraziamo anche il genio sousa per aver messo quella chiavica di tello al posto di uno straripante Chiesa...



Mossa incomprensibile. Che lo abbia visto nervoso?


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Febbraio 2017)

Se richiamano Seedorf può ancora giocare al posto di sti qua a centrocampo


----------



## Julian (19 Febbraio 2017)

2 a 1 e 3 punti stop questo era importante non sò cosa vi aspettate da questi giocatori mediocri


----------



## MaschioAlfa (19 Febbraio 2017)

Julian ha scritto:


> 2 a 1 e 3 punti stop questo era importante non sò cosa vi aspettate da questi giocatori mediocri



Sintesi perfetta


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Febbraio 2017)

Il primo tempo sarebbe dovuto finire sul 3-0. Sono stati bravi a difendersi, perché alla fine Donnarumma ha subito solo un tiro pericoloso che è stato il gol.

Non mi sono piaciuti i cambi, ma c'era poco da fare obiettivamente.

Bene così, ma tanto la stagione si è chiusa dopo Udine e Sampdoria


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (19 Febbraio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno ha capito perchè Zapata è entrato per Deulofeu e non per un increscioso Bacca?



Deulofeu in contropiede sarebbe stato devastante, Bacca inguardabile e suso
scoppiato infatti il più pericoloso e stato Abate.. incomprensibile fare uscire
Deulofeu mah..


----------



## Alfabri (19 Febbraio 2017)

Primo tempo però ottimo ragazzi, a tratti mi hanno fatto divertire. Quando si è spento Sosa, incredibile a dirsi, si è spenta tutta la squadra. Rispetto a Locatelli fa la differenza, in quella posizione per dare ritmo al gioco devi vedere i possibili movimenti negli spazi e ragionare verticale, Sosa ne è capace benchè atleticamente da Lega Pro, Locatelli no. Secondo tempo incommentabile, del resto dopo la Samp tutto il forum aveva preteso che Montella tornasse a far giocare la squadra a questa maniera, non capisco come ci si possa lamentare ora.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ma ancora state a guardare il bel gioco?? abbiamo dei stracessi in squadra. Portare a casa più punti possibili e in qualunque modo. Al bel gioco ci penseremo dall'anno prossimo con una squadra, ci si augura, diversa.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Febbraio 2017)

donnarumma 6,5
abate 6
gomez 5,5
paletta 6,5
vangioni 5,5
sosa 6
kucka 6,5
pasalic 6,5
deu 6,5
suso 5,5
bacca 4

zapata 6
bertolacci 6
poli sv

montella 7


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2017)

Suso comunque in forte calo, deve rifiatare


----------



## Pit96 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Sosa molto bene nel primo tempo, ma molto male nel secondo. Ha perso un sacco di palloni giocandoli male.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Suso comunque in forte calo, deve rifiatare


E ma chi ci metti là... è troppo fondamentale per noi.. 
comunque il primo tempo ha giocato bene, il secondo è calato come tutta la squadra, però che è stremato si vede anni luce..


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Buon primo tempo.. secondo tempo da vergognarsi. Peró loro non han fatto molto. Siamo spompati.. peró 7 punti tra bologna lazio e fiorentina sono tanta roba. Ora mi aspetto un sassuolo stranamente straripante...


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Febbraio 2017)

Non ho visto la partita se non gli ultimi 12/13 minuti.

Contento per la vittoria e per Deulofeu. 

Speriamo di centrare questa benedetta EL.


----------



## Black (19 Febbraio 2017)

è incredibile come otteniamo punti sempre quando giochiamo male, quando invece facciamo ottime prestazioni non raccogliamo nulla.
Sono comunque stra-felice di averlo messo in quel posto ai viola maledetti!


----------



## Alfabri (19 Febbraio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> E ma chi ci metti là... è troppo fondamentale per noi..
> comunque il primo tempo ha giocato bene, il secondo è calato come tutta la squadra, però che è stremato si vede anni luce..



Dici che un tentativo con Deulo a destra e Oscarsos a sinistra non si può fare? Con al centro uno a scelta tra Lapadula e Cutrone, ovviamente.


----------



## Superpippo80 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Montella deve capire che Domenica quelli contro di noi faranno la partita dell'anno.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Febbraio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> 45 minuti nella nostra metà campo. Complimenti



Ma non si invocava la difesa e contropiede di inizio stagione?



ignaxio ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai.. critichiamo Montella.. ma dopo i cambi non abbiamo preso un tiro



Colpa di Montella se si prendono gol, colpa di Montella se Non si prendono gol...


----------



## uoteghein (19 Febbraio 2017)

Vista allo stadio.
Bacca non è un giocatore di calcio.


----------



## Tobi (19 Febbraio 2017)

4 punti nelle ultime due partite, + altri 3 punti in 9 uomini contro il Bologna. Con un Bonaventura in meno.... e stiamo pure a lamentarci. ma cosa pretendiamo? siamo di una scarsezza imbarazzante salvo Gigio, Romagnoli, Suso, Deulefeu e Paletta


----------



## 666psycho (19 Febbraio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Basterebbe dire le cose come stanno



si infatti, l'unica cosa da dire è che Galliani è un incapace..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca non mi spiego come possa giocare a calcio e poi come possa essere costato 30 milioni. 

Primo tempo buono , dove come spesso ci capita ultimamente va tutto male, goal loro in fuorigioco, fuorigioco chiamato su Bacca quando eravamo in porta che non c'era e il palo. Secondo tempo vergognoso. Una cosa del genere non si dovrebbe vedere nemmeno nei peggiori campi di periferia. Credo sia stata una scelta di Montella perchè ogni volta rallentavano e tornavano indietro.

Imho non abbiamo preso goal per puro caso perchè questo non è calcio. 

Capisco che non ci fossero gli interpreti per poter palleggiare e portare il pallino del gioco ma così proprio non si può vedere in Serie A in casa.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Febbraio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> si infatti, l'unica cosa da dire è che Galliani è un incapace..



Sono d'accordo


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Un plauso a Montella anche da parte mia. A me non interessa il bel gioco. Non ero d'accordo sulla sostituzione di Deulofeu ma l'importante è vincere


----------



## GenioSavicevic (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ma di bertolacci vogliam parlare? Oltre a essere scarso da far schifo entra per giocare 15 minuti e non ci mette neanche un minimo di grinta, di corsa, di niente..questo è veramente una pippa clamorosa, via a 0 l'anno prossimo piuttosto


----------



## Tobi (19 Febbraio 2017)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Ma di bertolacci vogliam parlare? Oltre a essere scarso da far schifo entra per giocare 15 minuti e non ci mette neanche un minimo di grinta, di corsa, di niente..questo è veramente una pippa clamorosa, via a 0 l'anno prossimo piuttosto



non regge un contrasto nemmeno con un bambino di 6 anni


----------



## S T B (20 Febbraio 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma ambrosini che problemi ha col milan?ma sopratutto se ha problemi col milan se deve legnare qualcuno abbia almeno le palle di prendersela con galliani.



sembra abbia giocato per la juve ambrosini..


----------



## Schism75 (20 Febbraio 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ma non si invocava la difesa e contropiede di inizio stagione?..



Si. Ma c'è stata solo trincea nella nostra metàcampo. Non ho visto tentativi o voglia di fare contropiede. 45 minuti di nulla, nel senso che la squadra è sembrata scendere in campo senza provare a fare nulla, sperando che arrivasse presto il 90esimo. Con i soliti cambi di difficile comprensione. Per fare contropiede non togli il giocatore più veloce, che non era stanco.

Comunque Chiesa è impressionante. Me lo ricordo ad inizio campionato e non mi aveva colpito molto. Invece ha una forza e una velocità da tenere in considerazione. Insieme al suo compagno Bernardeschi chiaramente.


----------



## Victorss (20 Febbraio 2017)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Vista allo stadio.
> Bacca non è un giocatore di calcio.


Anche io vista allo stadio, confermo Bacca è impresentabile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Febbraio 2017)

Non si può veramente fare di più. Con questa squadra si sta facendo un piccolo miracolo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Febbraio 2017)

Non l'ho vista perchè avevo da fare, ma sono sempre contento quando si vince contro la Fiorentina.


----------



## martinmilan (20 Febbraio 2017)

mi sono perso il secondo tempo purtroppo...il primo è stato stupendo,partita davvro bella.

Comunque vittoria che mi fa godere parecchio,soprattutto perchè a ridosso del closing/liberazione.


----------



## The P (20 Febbraio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Si. Ma c'è stata solo trincea nella nostra metàcampo. Non ho visto tentativi o voglia di fare contropiede. 45 minuti di nulla, nel senso che la squadra è sembrata scendere in campo senza provare a fare nulla, sperando che arrivasse presto il 90esimo. Con i soliti cambi di difficile comprensione. Per fare contropiede non togli il giocatore più veloce, che non era stanco.
> 
> Comunque Chiesa è impressionante. Me lo ricordo ad inizio campionato e non mi aveva colpito molto. Invece ha una forza e una velocità da tenere in considerazione. Insieme al suo compagno Bernardeschi chiaramente.



Montella ha spiegato il motivo a MP: Vangioni era molto in difficoltà su Chiesa e in più era stato ammonito, la corsia di sinistra non riusciva a fare la doppia fase (Deloufeu non rientrava mai), e al centro Gomez era un pò in difficoltà su Kalinic, quindi ha preferito accorciare la squadra per evitare ripartenze (e rischiare espulsioni).

Ha detto comunque che i ragazzi non riuscivano più ad uscire forse per una questione psicologica a causa delle ultime 2 "sfortunate" partite a San Siro.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (20 Febbraio 2017)

Finalmente si torna a vincere, nel girone di ritorno eravamo ancora a secco. Era fondamentale portare a casa il risultato contro la Fiorentina, adesso siamo in vantaggio negli scontri diretti sia con loro che con i biancocelesti.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Febbraio 2017)

Bel primo tempo, dove meritavamo anche qualcosa in più, nonostante la FIore abbia dato la sensazione di essere superiore come individualità.

Bacca danno continuo, un giorno leggeremo i retroscena della sua conferma contro ogni logica,

in un certo senso, ridicolo anche Montella in conferenza stampa, 
prima lo ha elogiato contro le evidenze del campo, per me non è utile nemmeno come movimenti,
poi ha affermato che i fischi possono essere utili per motivarlo, ma se ha fatto bene perché c'è bisogno di motivarlo?
avrebbe dovuto rimproverare i tifosi, ma decisamente non ha avuto lo stomaco per farlo... sarebbe stato troppo 

Ieri abbiamo avuto riscontro per l'ennesima volta della superiorità tattica di Montella (a parte il mistero Bacca)
questa squadra quando viene schiacciata soffre poco, tiene il campo da favola, nonostante le lacune individuali...
i MIlan precedenti sarebbero stati demoliti nella ripresa.

Per assurdo quest'anno siamo sempre andati sotto solo quando cercavamo di giocarcela... 

Questo non accadeva addirittura nemmeno con Ancellotti.

Sono sempre stato contrario alla sostituzione di Abate, che non ho mai considerato prioritaria,
ma adesso inizio a valutarla, un terzino appena più dotato sotto porta, un Conti ad esempio, con tutte le occasioni avute quest'anno da Abate, sarebbe quasi in doppia cifra.


----------



## de sica (20 Febbraio 2017)

Considerando il girone d'andata, abbiamo 5 punti in meno sulla tabella di marcia. E adesso con quei 5 punti in più saremmo quarti solitari.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Febbraio 2017)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Ma di bertolacci vogliam parlare? Oltre a essere scarso da far schifo entra per giocare 15 minuti e non ci mette neanche un minimo di grinta, di corsa, di niente..questo è veramente una pippa clamorosa, via a 0 l'anno prossimo piuttosto



Mi sa che ti sei perso la verticalizzazione per Abate solo davanti a Tatarusanu allora.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Febbraio 2017)

Comunque nel primo tempo abbiamo concesso qualche ripartenza di troppo, nel secondo col 3-5-2 abbiamo sofferto ma non sono arrivate conclusioni in porta (se non per un errore individuale di quel cesso di Gomez). Con Sosa davanti alla difesa secondo me è il modulo ideale.


----------



## Julian (20 Febbraio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non si può veramente fare di più. Con questa squadra si sta facendo un piccolo miracolo.



settimi piccolo miracolo??? però...


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Comunque nel primo tempo abbiamo concesso qualche ripartenza di troppo, nel secondo col 3-5-2 abbiamo sofferto ma non sono arrivate conclusioni in porta (se non per un errore individuale di quel cesso di Gomez). Con Sosa davanti alla difesa secondo me è il modulo ideale.



Giusto per difendersi però.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Febbraio 2017)

Julian ha scritto:


> settimi piccolo miracolo??? però...



Io credo che questa squadra alla fine arriverà sopra all'Atalanta e Lazio, e si giocherà una posizione con l'Inter.
La posizione in classifica attuale è conseguenza delle due sconfitte oscene con Udinese e Sampdoria, che hanno pregiudicato una buona classifica e un buon percorso, ma penso che ci sia tempo per rimediare.

Io considero la rosa di questa squadra veramente oscena, è stata costruita con scarti, magheggi e malaffari, e senza una società alle spalle. E' una squadra da seconda metà di classifica, secondo me.
Ma rispetto agli anni precedenti veramente non c'è storia, io la guardo con più piacere... c'è più grinta, ci sono giocatori più consapevoli che si impegnano al 100%, zero teste calde o mele marce, a tratti si intravede anche un pochino di gioco.
Per questo parlo di un mezzo miracolo, arrivo da anni di non-tifo con le gestioni Brocchi e Inzaghi, e in un certo senso sono sorpreso da questa stagione.

Ovviamente con l'arrivo della nuova società e il nuovo mercato alzerò anch'io l'asticella, e pretenderò che il Milan torni ad essere quello che lotta per scudetti o coppe.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Febbraio 2017)

Quelle davanti vincono anche cosi quindi prendiamoci i tre punti e lasciamoci dietro la fiorentina senza polemizzare sul come ce l'abbiamo fatta.
Per una volta il bel gioco o i buoni propositi di gioco vadano a farsi benedire.
Calcio pane e salame.


----------

